# "reel saver" mod.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Great idea

Ray


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Good idea. Just have to make sure you dont get hooks or sinkers wrapping themselves around that when reeling in as you wont be able to reach it easily.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Sinkers? ;-)

Can reach it if I need to, doing the legs-over-side-bum-shuffle-and-lean.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Clever.

KISS principle (keep it simple spork)

Steve


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Good simple mod. I have dunked a few reels on my prowler resting them on the front hatch.


----------

